# I need a collect chuck but I know not why?



## Lenny (May 31, 2010)

Ok, I know that I absolutely must have a collet chuck and plan to order the PSI model. My question is what are my reasons for needing one .... just in case I get interrogated. 

1. Drilling pen blanks on the lathe ... check
2. 
3.
4.
would love to know what you use yours for .... pics help me a lot if you got' em!
Thanks!


----------



## johnnycnc (May 31, 2010)

Yes, yes you must have one.
just order now and ask forgiveness later.:wink:
I have a Beall and the PSI and the PSI is a great deal with the collets it comes with and all good quality+.

Uses, you got the drilling blanks....how about:
>holding  "rods" to turn closed ends 
>holding small pieces to turn custom finials and the like on the ends
>hold chuck for bottle stoppers
> hold rods to turn custom centerbands.. and part off

It's one of the accesories I wouldn't want to be without. 
You'll ask yourself why didn't I do this sooner after you get it and have a chance to play.

John
♣


----------



## jocat54 (May 31, 2010)

You will like having the PSI model.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 31, 2010)

My "other(better) half" does not know what one is or that I have one so I must go hide it now that shee saw this thread.


----------



## witz1976 (May 31, 2010)

great...now I am wanting one.  Thanks Lenny!!


----------



## Woodlvr (May 31, 2010)

I also use mine for pendant making-if you needed another reason.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 31, 2010)

Lenny, I think rather than boring you with reasons why, I'd just like to say that I haven't had my Beall collet chuck off of my Jet mini lathe in months for any reason.  

I made several pens both kit and kitless, did all the drilling, turning, sanding, applying CA finishes and polishing.  I guess you can get used to doing anything a certain way and I really believe that I have created several short cuts, introduced more accuracy into my pen making and basically enjoy my time at the lathe more now so for me, that's what it's all about.

I think you'll enjoy using the collet chuck.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2010)

well since you've ALL twisted my arm !!!  :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

+1 on never taking it off the lathe. I use mine for everything. 

If you use medium CA for finishing, stick a piece of masking tape over "springy" part of the collet when finishing. I big messy CA splash can glue the collet to the chuck body. DAMHIKT.


----------



## dankc908 (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the the collet chucking system you are talking about?

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCDOWEL.html

If so - it's on backorder.  I'm thinking I'd like one as well!

Dan


----------



## islandturner (Jun 1, 2010)

Lenny said:


> My question is what are my reasons for needing one .... just in case I get interrogated.
> 
> 1. Drilling pen blanks on the lathe


 
I'm glad you brought this up Lenny -- I've been 'soul searching' about this, too. I can see how useful the collets would be.

A question about drilling blanks -- how accurately must the square blank be turned round, to use in a collet? Can it be out say, 1/16" from one end to the other, for a 3" blank? Out 1/8"? How close does it have to be?

And is it true that you can use anything in a collet that is now used in a drill chuck (as below)? (drill bits, pen mills, etc)?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't keep my collet chuck on the lathe at all times but I do use it more than any other type of chuck.  It is very useful for small turnings.  Now if you turned only larger items, bowls,  platters, etc. I wouldn't see much use for one.  

Steve, not sure I understand the questions above.  You can put anything in a collet chuck you can in a drill chuck provided you have the correct size collet.  I don't use a drill chuck in the headstock side.  You really need both.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 1, 2010)

If PSI is out. Contact www.woodzone.com in  Columbia, SC. They are PSI resellers and good people and the last time I was in there they had a few in stock.  You will probably have to call them on the phone for it as it is not listed on their website.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 1, 2010)

If your not in a big rush you can watch Amazon . They run it on sale for as low as $74.99 with free shipping but not all the time so you gotta watch for it .


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 1, 2010)

Lenny,  

Beyond the set you are looking at purchasing, I would suggest you consider ordering two more individual collets.  

Keep in mind that the largest cylinder you can chuck in the 3/4" collet is indeed .750".  Anything, even a hair larger, say .758" WILL NOT fit into the collet and seat properly.  I found a place that sells collets larger than 3/4" and provided the link below.  Have a look at the "Clamping range" column on their sizing chart and you will see the benefits of ordering a few extra collets.  

I ordered the 20mm and 13/16" collets which give me the best overlapping coverage over .750".  Ordering the 25/32 is not necessary since the 20mm range is wider.  

Now, I can clamp up rods that are as thick as .813" using my er-32 collets.  This is important since many times the pre-rounded acrylic blanks you will find for sale are a hair larger than .750 and won't fit in a 3/4" collet and most ebonite rods are wider than .750 as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ER-32-HI-PRECIS...m&pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4836b371d4


----------



## randyrls (Jun 1, 2010)

islandturner said:


> A question about drilling blanks -- how accurately must the square blank be turned round, to use in a collet? Can it be out say, 1/16" from one end to the other, for a 3" blank? Out 1/8"? How close does it have to be?




I believe these are ER32 collets.  If so you can get a complete set that will cover the entire range of sizes from 1/16" to 3/4+" or about 1mm to 20mm. Each collet will cover about 1/16" or about 1mm.  Try for a set of metric collets; they cover the entire range.  Imperial collets have a few "gaps" in clamping size.  The metric collets come in a complete 18 piece set covering the entire range 

PS.  Don't try to insert a large piece into a smaller collet or you will "spring" the collet.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2010)

dankc908 said:


> Is the the collet chucking system you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCDOWEL.html
> 
> ...


 
Yes, That's the one! 
I ended up ordering it from Wood-N-Whimsies.
Lots of good information pouring in here ... Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Lenny,
> 
> Beyond the set you are looking at purchasing, I would suggest you consider ordering two more individual collets.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks George! I like that he sells them individually. I think those sizes would be used quite a bit.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> If your not in a big rush you can watch Amazon . They run it on sale for as low as $74.99 with free shipping but not all the time so you gotta watch for it .


 
Thanks Butch,
I had read your advise about watching Amazon in a post you made on another thread. I have been watching (for a very short while) but I guess I'm not very patient. :tongue:


----------



## dankc908 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can see that I would, in all likelihood, need the additional collet or two.  Will this collet system work with square blanks (drilling) or would I need another piece of equipment to drill my blanks?

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 2, 2010)

dankc908 said:


> I can see that I would, in all likelihood, need the additional collet or two. Will this collet system work with square blanks (drilling) or would I need another piece of equipment to drill my blanks?
> 
> Dan


 
Dan, Collets are designed to clamp around cylinders.  I always just stick a steb center into the headstock side and a live center in the tailstock end to turn blanks round.  You can modify a morse taper steb center so it fits into a collet.  That way you never have to remove the collet holder at all.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Dan, Collets are designed to clamp around cylinders. I always just stick a steb center into the headstock side and a live center in the tailstock end to turn blanks round. You can modify a morse taper steb center so it fits into a collet. That way you never have to remove the collet holder at all.


 
Can you describe how you modified it? ... Is a metal lathe involved?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 4, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Can you describe how you modified it? ... Is a metal lathe involved?


 
Lenny, Have a look at post #69 in this thread.... http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=958046#post958046

It describes how I took a standard Sorby steb drive and cut it down to fit into a 3/4" collet.  I also took some #3 morse taper dead centers, cut them in half and turned them into a cylinder so they too would fit into a 3/4" collet.

Yes, I used my metal lathe to trim both the steb drives and dead centers.

I would be happy to modify them for you but everything is boxed up for the summer.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 5, 2010)

I remember that thread now... 
I will keep that in mind for down the road ... I'm all for things that make it quicker/easier/less hassle.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 9, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Lenny,
> 
> Beyond the set you are looking at purchasing, I would suggest you consider ordering two more individual collets.
> <snip>
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ER-32-HI-PRECIS...m&pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4836b371d4


 
George, or anyone else who has ordered from Discount-tools, I tried to purchase three collets with the buy now option and it didn't give me a choice to change the quantity. I have paid for the one collet through paypal but attempts to email or message the seller have gone without a reply so far. :frown:
I even called a number listed and left a message. Someone called me back later and said they haven't ever listed anything on ebay and I must have the wrong number (possible I guess) 
I really hope this isn't another bad ebay deal for me ... seems like they are getting more common.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 9, 2010)

Lenny said:


> George, or anyone else who has ordered from Discount-tools, I tried to purchase three collets with the buy now option and it didn't give me a choice to change the quantity. I have paid for the one collet through paypal but attempts to email or message the seller have gone without a reply so far. :frown:
> I even called a number listed and left a message. Someone called me back later and said they haven't ever listed anything on ebay and I must have the wrong number (possible I guess)
> I really hope this isn't another bad ebay deal for me ... seems like they are getting more common.


 
Don't know what to say, I ordered two collets and if memory serves I made two seperate transactions since it was free shipping.  They did come in one box though.  

Their website is: http://www.discount-tools.com/er-collet-indexmain1.htm

I have ordered several tools from them for my metal lathe, never a problem yet but these days a business can turn on a dime!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 10, 2010)

Called again to day and got him. Worked the whole thing out in less than a minute. I think I had dialed the wrong number before :redface:

I really like my new collet chuck! Thanks again George and all the others who have helped twist my arm and steer me in the right direction!


----------

